# Behr Roof Paint



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

*go to sher-wms,,,*

877 tint's the bomb - you name the color, they can do it,,, we use them exclusively for tinting solvent-based conc sealers,,, no exp w/behr as we use hydro-shield on metal roofs,,, only thing i can verify re h/dlowe'sacehdwe's most times the apron guys speak english :laughing:


----------



## slider162 (Mar 30, 2008)

The guy wearing the apron couldn't tint the paint because the computer wouldn't let him. He had a hard enough time finding the roof paint button.


----------

